# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Diverse Gesetze >  Besteuerung in Thailand

## Bagsida

*Besteuerung in Thailand*

*1. Körperschaftssteuer*

Unternehmen mit eigener Rechtspersönlichkeit, die in Thailand tätig sind, zahlen Einkommensteuer mit einem Steuersatz von 30 Prozent des Nettogewinns. Abhängig von ihrer Aktivität, zahlen Stiftungen und Vereinigungen Einkommensteuer mit einem Steuersatz von zwei bis zehn Prozent des Bruttogewinnes des Geschäftes. Internationale Transportgesellschaften unterstehen einem Steuersatz von drei Prozent des Bruttoeinkommens des Unternehmens und drei Prozent der Bruttofrachteinnahmen. 
Alle Gesellschaften, die gemäß thailändischen Gesetzes eingetragen sind, unterliegen der Besteuerung, wie es in dem Steuergesetz festgesetzt ist. Sie unterliegen auch der Einkommensteuer auf Einkommen, das aus Quellen innerhalb und außerhalb Thailands stammt. Ausländische Firmen, die nicht in Thailand eingetragen sind oder sich nicht in Thailand befinden, unterliegen nur der Steuer auf Einkommen, das aus Quellen innerhalb Thailands stammt. 
Gewöhnliche Unternehmensausgaben und Abschreibungszulagen mit einem Satz von fünf bis 
100 Prozent, abhängig von dem betreffenden Gut oder mit einem Satz, entsprechend einer anderen akzeptablen Abschreibungsmethode, können vom Bruttoeinkommen abgezogen werden. Inventar muß entsprechend des Einkaufs- oder Marktpreises bewertet werden, abhängig davon welcher niedriger ist. 
Jahresverluste können als Verlustvorträge bis auf fünf aufeinanderfolgende Jahre vorgetragen werden. Zahlungen von Zinsen auf ausländische Darlehen können bei der Einkommensteuer des Unternehmens angerechnet werden. 
Zwischengesellschaftliche Dividenden sind zu 50 Prozent der Dividenden, die eingenommen wurden, von der Steuer befreit. Holdinggesellschaften und Firmen, die im SET (Thai-Aktienindex) eingetragen sind, sind von Dividenden hundertprozentig befreit, vorausgesetzt, daß die Anteile mindestens drei Monate vor und nach dem Empfang der Dividenden behalten werden. 
Abzüge für Geschenke und Spenden bis zu einer Gesamtsumme von vier Prozent des Nettogewinnes sind wie folgt verwendbar: 

- 	Zwei Prozent für anerkannte, öffentliche Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen oder für öffentliche 
             Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltungen 
- 	Zwei Prozent für anerkannte Ausbildungsstätten oder Sportvereine. 

Kein Abzug wird für Ausgaben erlaubt, die aus dem Nettogewinn am Ende des Abrechnungszeitraums errechnet werden (z.B. Zuschläge, die als ein Prozentsatz des Nettogewinnes bezahlt werden). Wertminderung der Aktivposten der beschränkten Gesellschaften und Partnerschaften basiert auf Kosten. Der Steuersatz der jährlichen Wertminderung, der gesetzlich erlaubt ist, variiert im allgemeinem zwischen fünf bis 20 Jahren. 
Kosten für Repräsentationszwecke und Empfänge können bis zu einer maximalen Grenze von einem Prozentsatz des Bruttoumsatzes oder als ein Prozentsatz des eingezahlten Kapitals am Abschlußdatum des Abrechnungszeitraums abgezogen werden, abhängig davon welcher größer ist. 
Steuern sind halbjährlich innerhalb von 150 Tagen des Abschlußdatums des sechsmonatigen Abrechnungszeitraums fällig. Arbeitgeber werden auch aufgefordert, persönliche Einkommensteuer von ihren Angestellten einzubehalten. 
Außer für neuerrichtete Gesellschaften, wird als Abrechnungszeitraum ein 12-monatiger Zeitraum definiert. Geprüfte Jahresabschlüsse müssen den Steuererklärungen anhängen. 
Ein körperschaftlicher Steuerzahler muß eine halbjährliche Erklärung einreichen und 50 Prozent der geschätzten Jahreseinkommensteuer bis Ende des achten Monats des Abrechnungszeitraums bezahlen. Wenn man die Bezahlung der geschätzten Steuer versäumt oder mehr als 25 Prozent unterbezahlt, muß der Steuerzahler eine Gebühr von 20 Prozent des Defizitbetrages zahlen. 
Bei Versäumnis eine Steuererklärung einzureichen, bei verspäteter Steuererklärung oder bei einer Steuererklärung, die falsche oder nicht-ausreichende Informationen enthält, können verschiedene Strafgebühren fällig werden. Bei Versäumnis eine Steuererklärung einzureichen und dem Nichtnachkommen einer Aufforderung, die veranlangte Steuer zu bezahlen, kann die Strafgebühr doppelt so groß wie die fällige Steuer sein. Strafgebühren sind innerhalb von 30 Tagen der Schätzung fällig.

*2. Mehrwertsteuer*

Das Mehrwertsteuer-System (VAT), das am 1. Januar 1992 in Kraft getreten ist, hat größtenteils das alte Gesellschaftssteuersystem ersetzt. Es wurde von Kritikern behauptet, daß das alte System unwirksam und überflüssig war und daß es Steuerhinterziehung erleichterte. 

Gemäß der neuen Steuereinteilung ist der Wert, der bei jeder Produktionsphase hinzugefügt wird, 7%. Diese Steuer entrichten: Hersteller, Dienstleistungsanbieter, Großhändler, Einzelhändler, Exporteure und Importeure. MwSt (VAT) muß monatlich bezahlt werden und kalkuliert sich folgendermaßen:

Geschuldete Steuer - Vorsteuerabzüge = bezahlte Steuer

wobei die geschuldete Steuer die MwSt ist, die der Betriebsleiter bei einem Verkauf vom Käufer einnimmt. Die Vorsteuerabzüge sind die MwSt, die der Betriebsleiter dem Verkäufer der Güter oder Dienste, die er in seinem Betrieb in Anspruch nimmt, bezahlt. 
Wenn das Resultat dieser Berechnung ein positiver Betrag ist, muß der Betriebsleiter dem Finanzamt die übrige Steuer spätestens 15 Tage nach jedem Monatsende bezahlen. Im Fall eines negativen Saldo, ist der Betriebsleiter jedoch zu einer Rückerstattung in Form von Bargeld oder einer Steuergutschrift berechtigt, die im darauffolgenden Monat verrechnet wird.




*A. Null-Steuersatz*

-	Exporte 
-	Dienste, die in Thailand für im Ausland wohnende Personen geleistet werden 
-	Internationaler Flug- und Seetransport, der von thailändischen juristischen Personen geleistet 
             wird. Ausländische juristische Personen können auch vom nullprozentigem Steuersatz      
             Gebrauch machen, wenn auch ein nullprozentiger Steuersatz thailändischen juristischen Personen, die  
             in ihren Heimatländern tätig sind, zur Verfügung steht. 
-	Der Verkauf von Gütern oder Dienstleistungen an Staatsbetriebe oder staatliche Unternehmen unter 
             ausländischen Darlehens- oder Beihilferegelungen. 
-	Der Verkauf von Gütern oder Diensten an die UN und ihre Unternehmen, ausländische Botschaften und 
             Konsulate. 
-	Der Verkauf von Gütern oder Diensten zwischen Zollgutlagern, zwischen Betriebsleitern in 
             Exportverarbeitungszonen oder zwischen den Ersteren und Letzteren.

Betriebsleiter, deren Bruttogewinne vom inländischen Verkauf von Gütern und Diensten THB 600.000,- überschreiten, aber weniger als THB 1.200.000,- im Jahr sind, können entweder eine Bruttoumsatzsteuer von 1,5 Prozent oder die normale MwSt bezahlen. Jedoch dürfen Betriebsleiter, die die Bruttoumsatzsteuer bezahlen, ihren Kunden keine MwSt in irgendeiner Produktionsphase berechnen, um diese Steuer auszugleichen.

*B. Sonderbefreiung von MwSt* 

-	Betriebsleiter, die weniger als THB 600.000,- im Jahr verdienen 
-	Verkauf oder Einfuhr landwirtschaftlicher Produkte, Nutzvieh und landwirtschaftlicher 
             Produktionsfaktoren, wie Kunstdünger und Futter. 
-	Der Verkauf oder Einfuhr veröffentlichter Materialien und Bücher 
-	Rechnungsprüfung, Rechtsdienste, Gesundheitsdienste und andere professionelle Dienste 
-	Kulturelle und religiöse Dienste 
-	Ausbildungsdienste 
-	Dienste,die von Angestellten mit Arbeitsverträgen ausgeführt werden 
-	Verkauf von Gütern, die durch Königliche Anordnung ausgezeichnet sind 
-	Güter, die von Einfuhrgebühren gemäß des Gesetzes der Industriegezonen-Behörde von Thailand 
            (Industrial Estate Authority Thailand - IEAT - Act) befreit sind 
-	Inländischer Transport (Fluggesellschaften nicht inbegriffen) und internationaler Transport (Flug- 
            und Seefahrtgesellschaften nicht inbegriffen).

*C. Spezielle Gewerbesteuer (SBT)* 

Eine spezielle Gewerbesteuer von ungefähr drei Prozent wird anstelle der MwSt für die folgenden Unternehmen erhoben: 

-	Geschäftsbanken und ähnliche Unternehmen 
-	Versicherungsgesellschaften 
-	Effektenmakler und Kreditfoncière 
-	Verkäufe an der Börse 
-	Verkäufe von nicht-beweglichem Vermögen 
-	Pfandhäuser 

Die spezielle Gewerbesteuer (SBT) wird gemäß der Bruttomonatseinnahmen mit den folgenden Steuersätzen kalkuliert: 

*Geschäftsart	* *Steuersatz*

-	Banken oder ähnliche Geschäfte, Finanzen, Effekten und Kredite, 
  	Foncière-Unternehmen								- 3%
-	Lebensversicherung 								- 2,5%
-	Versicherung gegen Verlust 							- 3%
-	Pfandhäuser 									- 2,5%
-	Der Handelsverkauf von nicht-beweglichem Vermögen, um Gewinn zu machen 	- 3%

*D. Rimessen-Steuer* 

Rimessensteuer ist nur auf Gewinne anwendbar, die von einer thailändischen Zweigstelle zur Hauptgeschäftsstelle überwiesen werden oder so betrachtet werden, als ob sie überwiesen wurden. Sie wird mit einem Steuersatz von 10 Prozent des vorsteuerlichen Gesamtrimessenbetrages erhoben und muß von der überweisenden Stelle des Offshore-Unternehmens innerhalb von sieben Tagen des Überweisungsdatums bezahlt werden. 
Jedoch unterliegen auswärtige Überweisungen für den Verkauf von Gütern, bestimmte Geschäftsausgaben, Kapital von Darlehen an verschiedene juristische Personen und Renditen auf Kapitalinvestitionen keiner auswärtigen Rimessensteuer. 
Diese Steuer ist nicht auf Dividenden oder Entrichtungen der Zinsen anwendbar, die von einer Gesellschaft oder Partnerschaft aus Thailand überwiesen werden. Diese Transaktionen werden zum Zeitpunkt der Bezahlung besteuert. 
Abschnitt 70 des Steuergesetzes betrifft Einkommen, das an ausländische juristische Personen bezahlt wird. Wenn eine Gesellschaft oder Partnerschaft, die ein Unternehmen mit eigener Rechtspersönlichkeit gemäß ausländischen Gesetzes ist und die keine Geschäftstätigkeiten in Thailand ausübt, "steuerpflichtiges Einkommen" erzielt, das entweder aus oder in Thailand bezahlt wird, ist der Zahler normalerweise verpflichtet, Einkommensteuer mit einem Satz von 15 Prozent von den Bruttoüberweisungen abzuziehen. 1992 wurden die Standardabzüge, die früher bei jeder Art von Einkommen variierten, abgeschafft. Ein Pauschalsatz von 15 % auf alle steuerpflichtigen Einkommen trat in Kraft, außer auf Divideneinkommen, wo die Quellenbesteuerung von 20 auf 10 Prozent reduziert wurde. 
Es gibt keine Quellenbesteuerung auf Veräußerungsgewinne oder auf Gewinnanteile, die ausländischen Anlegern in Investmentfonds, die bei der SET eingetragen sind, bezahlt werden. Reale Überweisungen von Geldern sind eigentlich nicht unbedingt nötig, um Dividenden- oder Zinssteuerverpflichtungen auf sich zu laden. Diese können mit einfachen Bucheinträgen gemacht werden.


*3. Persönliche Einkommensteuer*

Jede Person, Thailänder oder Ausländer, die ein steuerpflichtes Einkommen von einer Erwerbstätigkeit oder einem Unternehmen in Thailand ableitet oder Vermögen in Thailand besitzt, unterliegt einer persönlichen Einkommensteuer, egal ob solche Einkommen innerhalb oder außerhalb Thailands erzielt werden. Befreiungen werden bestimmten Personen, inklusive Beamten der Vereinten Nationen, Diplomaten und bestimmten Experten, gemäß der Vorschriften internationaler und bilateraler Vereinbarungen gewährt. 

Persönliche Einkommensteuer wird mittels eines Staffeltarifs folgendermaßen ermittelt:

*Nettojahreseinkommen 			      Steuersatz*
THB             1 –    150.000				  0 % (steuerfrei)
THB    150,001 –    500.000				10 %
THB    500.001 – 1.000.000				20 %
THB 1.000.001 – 4.000.000				30 %
THB                 > 4.000.001				37 %

Einzelpersonen, die in Thailand für 180 Tage oder länger in einem Kalenderjahr wohnhaft sind, unterliegen auch einer Einkommensteuer auf Einkommen von ausländischen Quellen, wenn das Einkommen nach Thailand in demselben Steuerjahr, in dem sie in Thailand auch wohnhaft sind, eingeführt wird. 
Devisengesetze schreiben vor, daß alle ausländischen Devisen, die von einem Einwohner verdient werden, ob sie von Erwerbstätigkeiten oder einem Unternehmen in Thailand stammen oder nicht und nach Thailand eingeführt werden, innerhalb von 15 Tagen bei einer Handelsbank entweder verkauft oder eingelegt werden müssen, außer wenn eine Erlaubnis für eine Verlängerung dafür gewährt wird. 
Persönliche Einkommensteuern und Steuererklärungen müssen vor Ende März des daraufolgenden Jahres eingereicht werden. 
Ein Standardabzug von 40 Prozent, aber nicht mehr als 60 000 Baht, wird für Einkommen von Erwerbstätigkeit oder geleisteten Diensten oder Einkommen von Urheberrechten gewährt. 
Standardabzüge, die zwischen 10 und 85 Prozent variieren, werden für andere Einkommenskategorien gewährt. Jedoch wählen Steuerzahler im Allgemeinen die Möglichkeit, ihre Ausgaben aufzuführen und Gebrauch von den Standardabzügen auf Einkommen zu machen, die gesetzlich geregelt sind. 




Andere Arten von steuerpflichtigem Einkommen und der Satz des Standardabzuges sind: 

-	Zinsen, Dividenden, Veräußerungsgewinne vom Verkauf von Effekten: 40 Prozent aber nicht mehr als  
             60 000 Baht. 
-	Mieteinkommen: Zehn bis 30 Prozent abhängig von der Art des vermieteten Grundstücks. 
-	Sachverständigengebühren: 60 Prozent für Einkommen von einer Arztpraxis, 30 Prozent für andere. 
-	Einkommen durch Auftraggeber abgeleitet: 70 Prozent 
-	Einkommen von anderen Geschäftsaktivitäten: 65 bis 85 Prozent, abhängig von der Art der  
             Geschäftsaktivität. 

Die folgenden persönlichen Freibeträge in THB werden gewährt:

Steuerzahler								30.000

Ehegattin des Steuerzahlers						             30.000

Ausbildungskosten jedes Kindes						15.000

Für Beiträge des Steuerzahlers fur einen anerkannten Rentenfonds	10.000

Für Entrichtungen der Zinsen auf Darlehen des Steuerzahlers und 
seiner Ehegattin für den Kauf, Mietkauf, oder die Errichtung eines 
Wohngebäudes.								10.000

Für Beiträge des Steuerzahlers und seiner Ehegattin an eine Sozialversicherung 
Aktuelle Beiträge von nicht mehr als 10% des angepaßten Einkommens

Nur drei Kinder pro Steuerzahlerfamilie qualifizieren sich für den Kinderfreibetrag, aber diese Einschränkung ist nur für Kinder, die nach dem 1. Januar 1979 geboren sind, anwendbar. 
Dementsprechend kann, wenn die Kinder gezählt werden, ein Kind, das vor 1979 geboren ist, auch mitgezählt werden. Zum Beispiel, ein Steuerzahler mit vier Kindern, die vor 1979 geboren sind, qualifiziert sich immer noch für einen Freibetrag von THB 60.000,-. 
Ein fünftes Kind, das in 1979 geboren ist, würde sich dann nicht qualifizieren. 
Zusätzliche Steuern können innerhalb eines Zeitraums von zwei Jahren ab Einreichungsdatum einer Erklärung erhoben werden und bis zu fünf Jahren für Steuerhinterziehung oder eine Steuererstattung. Wenn eine Einzelperson versäumt, eine Erklärung einzureichen, kann der Bewertungsbeamte eine Vorladung innerhalb eines Zietraums von 10 Jahren ab Fälligkeitstermins der Einreichung vornehmen. 

*A. Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen*

Thailand hat mit den folgenden Ländern Vertragsvereinbarungen, um Doppelbesteuerung zu vermeiden:

Österreich
Australien
Bangladesch
Belgien
Kanada
China
Tschechische Republik
Dänemark
Finnland
Frankreich
Deutschland
Ungarn
Indonesien
Israel
Italien
Indien
Japan
Laos
Luxemburg
Malaysia
Mauritius
Nepal
Niederlande
Neuseeland
Norwegen
Pakistan
Philippinen
Polen 
Rumänien
Singapur
Süd-Korea
Südafrika
Spanien
Sri Lanka
Schweden
Schweiz
Großbritannien
USA
Vietnam



Im allgemeinen stellen die Verträge Steuerzahler in eine günstigere Lage in Bezug auf Einkommen in Thailand, als sie unter dem einheimischen Steuergesetz sein würden, weil Gewinne nur dann steuerpflichtig sind, wenn der Steuerzahler eine feste Niederlassung in Thailand hat.

*B. Andere Steuern* 

* Einkommensteuer auf Petroleum 
Das Petroleum-Einkommensteuergesetz ersetzt das Steuergesetz insofern, als daß es eine Steuer auf Einkommen von Firmen erhebt, die einen Anteil an einer der von der thailändischen Regierung gewährten Petroleumkonzessionen oder die Öl für den Exportmarkt von einem Konzessioninhaber kaufen. Nettoeinkommen von Petroleumgeschäften schließen Produktionseinnahmen, Transport oder Verkauf von Öl und Gas, den Wert von Gas, das als Gewinnanteil an die Regierung geliefert wird, und die Erlöse einer Übertragung von Konzessionsanteilen mit ein. Der Steuersatz für die meisten Betriebsinhaber beträgt nicht weniger als 50 Prozent und nicht mehr als 60 Prozent des Nettogewinns. 

** Stempelsteuer* 
Das Steuergesetz hat einen Fälligkeitsplan für die Stempelsteuer, die alle Transaktionen beinhaltet, die dieser unterliegen. Der Steuersatz hängt von der Art der Transaktion ab. Gebühren wegen einer Versäumnis, Dokumente zu stempeln, sind sehr hoch. 

** Sonderverbrauchsteuer* 
Sonderverbrauchsteuer wird auf den Verkauf von einer Anzahl Güter, einschließlich Petroleumprodukte, Tabak, Alkohol, alkoholfreie Getränke, Zement, elektrische Geräte, und Kraftfahrzeuge erhoben. 

** Vermögenssteuer* 
Besitzer von Grundstücken und/oder Gebäuden in bestimmten Gebieten können jährlicher Steuer unterliegen, die von der örtlichen Regierung gemäß des örtlichen Entwicklungssteuergesetzes von 1965 (Local Development Tax Act) erhoben wird. Der Steuersatz pro Einheit variiert nach dem Schätzwert des Grundstücks. Jedoch ist Land, das für eine persönliche, Wohnung, Tierhaltung oder Landkultivierung genutzt wird, von diesem Gesetz befreit. Für Land, das gemäß des Haus- und Landsteuergesetzes von 1932 steuerpflichtig ist, das auf dem Wert des Landes, der Gebäude und jeglicher Verbesserungen basiert, wird eine jährliche Steuer mit einem Satz von 12,5 Prozent des geschätzten Mietwertes des Vermögens erhoben. Nur Besitzer von bewohnten Häusern sind hiervon befreit. 

*C. Steuergerichte*

Steuerprozesse sind unterschiedlich von normalen Zivilprozessen. Das Steuergerichtserrichtungs- und Verfahrensgesetz, in Kraft seit 1985, sorgt für Sonder- und Schnellverfahren im Bezug auf steuerliche Rechtstreitigkeiten. Steuergerichte haben die Autorität für die folgenden Prozesse: 

-	Einsprüche gegen den Beschluß der Steuerbeamten oder Ausschüsse 
-	Streitigkeiten im Bezug auf die Ansprüche der staatlichen Steuerverpflichtungen 
-	Streitigkeiten im Bezug auf Steuererstattungen 
-	Streitigkeiten im Bezug auf Rechte oder Verpflichtungen bezüglich steuerlicher    
             Inkassoverpflichtungen 
-	Andere Prozesse, die vorbehaltlich des Gesetzes angestrebt werden. 

Anmerkung: 
Eine Berufung gegen Beschlüsse der Steuergerichte kann bei dem obersten Gerichtshof innerhalb eines Monats nach Datum des Urteils eingereicht werden.

*D. Steuerliche Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigungen* 

Im Mai 1991 wurden die Bedingungen für steuerliche Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigungen wesentlich reduziert. Vorausgesetzt, daß eine Einzelperson zeigt, daß sie den Steuergesetzen nachkommt, ist es nicht unbedingt notwendig, innerhalb 15 Tagen vor Abreise eine steuerliche Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung einzuholen. 
Angestellte bei einem im Ausland eingetragenen Unternehmen, das jedoch Geschäftstätigkeiten in Thailand ausführt, müssen vor der Ausreise eine Bescheinigung beim Finanzamt einholen. Diese Bedingung ist nicht in Kraft, wenn die Einzelperson weniger als 90 Tage in einem Steuerjahr in Thailand gewesen ist und noch kein Einkommen verdient hat.

*E. Tax Reform* 

Thailand is actively pursuing reform of its tax system and taxes on industrial imports have already been sharply reduced. Over the past five years, the government has consistently moved to reduce import tariffs on machinery and raw materials. In August 1999, the government introduced a number of measures to encourage investment, including tariff cuts. One-hundred and forty-six tariff lines – 85 percent of the total number – had their rates cut to 0–five percent, notably on raw materials and capital goods.


*E. Steuerreform* 

Thailand geht einer Reform des Steuersystems aktiv nach, und Steuern auf industrielle Einfuhrprodukte sind bereits drastisch reduziert worden. In den letzten fünf Jahren hat die Regierung stetig probiert, Einfuhrgebühren auf Maschinerie und Rohstoffe zu senken. Im August 1999 implementierte die Regierung eine Anzahl von Maßnahmen, um Investitionen, Tarifabbau eingeschlossen, zu fördern. Bei 146 Tariflinien - 85 Prozent aller Tarife - wurden die Steuersätze auf 0 bis 5 Prozent reduziert, insbesondere die Steuern auf Rohstoffe und Sachkapital.

*4. Zoll*

Tarifgebühren auf Güter werden wertmäßig oder gemäß eines bestimmten Steuersatzes erhoben. Die Mehrheit der Güter, die von Unternehmen importiert werden, unterliegen Steuersätzen zwischen 5 und 60 Prozent. 
Die Mehrheit der eingeführten Artikel unterliegt zwei verschiedener Steuern: Tarifgebühr und MwSt. Um die Tarifgebühr zu kalkulieren, muß man den CIF-Wert der Güter mit dem Gebührensatz multiplizieren. Die auf dieser Methode kalkulierte Gebühr wird dem Wert der Güter, der unter Bezugnahme auf den CIF-Preis festgesetzt wird, hinzugefügt. MwSt wird dann auf die Gesamtsumme des CIF-Wertes, der Gebühr und der Sonderverbrauchssteuer erhoben, wenn es eine solche gibt. Importierte Güter, die später wieder ausgeführt werden, sind im allgemeinem von Einfuhrgebühren und MwSt befreit. 
Als ein Teil des Investitionsförderungsprogramms des BOI sind die vom BOI geförderten Unternehmen berechtigt, Befreiungen von oder Reduzierungen auf Einfuhrzölle von Rohstoffen und erforderlichen Materialien sowie auf Maschinen zu erhalten. 
Darüberhinaus sind Unternehmen, die Mitglieder der Anlegerklubvereinigung des BOI (Investor Club Association - IC) sind, berechtigt, das Rohstoff-Zielverfolgungssystem des IC zu verwenden. 

Bagsida

*Quellen:* Nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, teilweise wörtlich übernommen, teilweise aktualisiert und korrigiert. Angaben ohne Gewähr !

----------


## schiene

Quelle:
http://www.thaiguru.de/Thai_Steuern.html

----------


## Bagsida

> Quelle:
> http://www.thaiguru.de/Thai_Steuern.html



Stimmt - danke - habe es nur noch abgeändert auf dem PC.

*Die persönlichen Einkommenssteuersätze stimmen dort aber nicht mehr.*

Ferner steht dort :

_"VOA (Visa on arrival) nurnoch 15 Tage !!

seit dem 1.12.2008 ist eine neue regelung Effektiv!

Polizei Order 778/2551

welche besagt das alle Touristen welche ueber den Landweg einreisen, nurnoch 15 Tage Visa On Arrivial Bekommen!!

Dies gilt auch fuer Visa-runner, aber NICHT fuer touristen die ueber einen Internationalen FLug in Thailnd ankommen (diese erhalten nach wie vor 30 Tage)

Einzigse ausnahme fuer diese Reglung sind halter von Malaysischen Reispaessen!."_ 


*Das ist absoluter Blödsinn* - wer ohne Visum nach Thailand einreist (also nur mit Arrival Card) bekommt *kein* VOA (Visa On Arrival) !

Siehe auch hier : http://www.mfa.go.th/web/2482.php?id=2491

Außerdem gilt diese Regelung eben nicht für "Visa-Runner", denn für die gilt die im Visum angegebene max. Aufenthaltsdauer.

Also besser nicht so viel glauben, was bei diesem "Guru" steht !

Bagsida

P.S.: Was wohl "Malaysische Reispässe" sind   ::

----------


## Bagsida

Habe mir gestern erlaubt den "Guru" auf die Fehler bez. "VOA" etc. hinzuweisen, hier der sachbezogene Auszug der Antwort _

_"VOA gibt es so oder so keine und hat es auch nie gegeben (das ist nur auf der seite so beibehalten um gewisse trendbegriffe beizubehalten) ... 
VOA ist gleichzusetzen mit einer Aufenthaltserlaubniss bei anreise. (nicht mit einem visa) also hast du natuerlich voellig recht.
die aussage mit der einreisekarte verstehe ich zwar garnicht .. aber gut wird auch einen hintergrund haben den du mir ja mal erklaeren kannst ... (die Arrivial und Departure card hat nur Statistische und registraturgruende .... reines Processing sozusagen .. hat nichts mit der erlaubniss als solcher zu tuen. aber villeicht meinst du ja was andres.
der beitrag sollte auch nur aussagen das man auf dem landwege nurnoch 15 tage bekommt (was auch stimmt)"_

Habe das nun noch mal richtig gestellt sowie auch auf die falschen Steuersätze hingewiesen und hoffe dass das daraufhin korrigiert wird, damit keiner durch falsche Infos in die Irre geführt wird.

Bagsida

----------


## Greenhorn

Gibt es in Thailand so etwas wie Steurberater, die einem bei der Thai-Steuererklaerung helfen. Wenn ja, wo?
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Gibt es in Thailand so etwas wie Steurberater, die einem bei der Thai-Steuererklaerung helfen. Wenn ja, wo?



Hm....gute Frage....wer´s braucht......schätze mal, dass das dort erledigt wird, wo "accountancy" oder so, also Buchhaltung drauf steht - der hier sollte es genauer wissen :

http://www.ulricheder.com/thailand.htm


Bagsida

----------


## Greenhorn

> Hm....gute Frage....wer´s braucht......


Wer ein Non-O 3 Jahre lang hatte (Rentner-Visa) . kann unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine "lebenslange Verlaengerung" beantragen.
Hierzu muss eine Steuererklaerung der letzten drei Jahre aus Deutschland und Thailand vorgelegt werden.

Vermutlich gibt es dafuer Vordrucke, in Englisch ? Wo bekommt man die, .....

----------


## Bagsida

Hier ein Link zu den Steuersätzen in Thailand (offizielle Seite in Englisch) :

http://www.rd.go.th/publish/6045.0.html
(Stand: 23.12.2008)

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> 
> Hm....gute Frage....wer´s braucht......
> 
> 
> Wer ein Non-O 3 Jahre lang hatte (Rentner-Visa) . kann unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine "lebenslange Verlaengerung" beantragen.
> Hierzu muss eine Steuererklaerung der letzten drei Jahre aus Deutschland und Thailand vorgelegt werden.
> 
> Vermutlich gibt es dafuer Vordrucke, in Englisch ? Wo bekommt man die, .....



Wo es einen solchen Antrag gibt weis ich nicht - doch nicht verzagen Immi fragen !

Der Vorgang selbst scheint nicht so einfach, denn 3x Non-Immi-OA ist das Minimum. Pro Jahr gibt es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl dieser "Daueraufenthaltserlaubnis", die meines Wissens, sofern diese erteilt wird dann 
einmalig THB 193.000,- kostet.
Die Antragsgebühr alleine liegt so wie ich gehört habe um die THB 7.000,- und ist auch bei Ablehnung weg.

Werde versuchen mehr darüber zu erfahren, aber vielleicht weis das ja einer hier genau.

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Habe was dazu gefunden, siehe hier :*

viewtopic.php?f=104&t=2947&p=57263#p57263

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> ...


Danke, die verschiedenen Kategorien und Kontingente und "Gebuehren" kenne ich.
Ich verspreche mir auch keine grossartige Rueckerstattung (habe ja nur ein paar Bath Zinsen   ::  ). Der "ulricheder" haette es bestimmt drauf, aber der "porsche" ist mir echt zu teuer.
Muesste nur wissen, wo gibt's einen Vordruck, und wer kann mir den ausfuellen.
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Danke, die verschiedenen Kategorien und Kontingente und "Gebuehren" kenne ich.
> Ich verspreche mir auch keine grossartige Rueckerstattung (habe ja nur ein paar Bath Zinsen   ). Der "ulricheder" haette es bestimmt drauf, aber der "porsche" ist mir echt zu teuer.
> Muesste nur wissen, wo gibt's einen Vordruck, und wer kann mir den ausfuellen.



Dort steht aber nichts, von einer Steuererklärung die dazu benötigt würde.....hm ?

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> 
> Danke, die verschiedenen Kategorien und Kontingente und "Gebuehren" kenne ich.
> Ich verspreche mir auch keine grossartige Rueckerstattung (habe ja nur ein paar Bath Zinsen   ). Der "ulricheder" haette es bestimmt drauf, aber der "porsche" ist mir echt zu teuer.
> Muesste nur wissen, wo gibt's einen Vordruck, und wer kann mir den ausfuellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Seite "siam-info" ist auch nicht rechtsverbindlich und hat vor allem keinen Anspruch auf Vollstaendigkeit.

Pro Land (z.B. Germany) gibt es ein Kontingent von 100 personen/Gruppe (=Vater von Kindern oder mit Thai verheiratet oder ...) und man muss die Steuererklaerung vorlegen, .... polizeilisches Fuehrungszeugnis, ..
Find aber keine Quelle. Hab' nur das :
http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/Camera...de-t74654.html

----------


## Bagsida

Klar ist das alles nicht verbindlich - der Link zu Thai-Visa sieht da schon deutlich vollständiger aus.

Warum hast Du das überhaupt vor ? Mit der Kohle die das kostet, kannste doch sooo viele Verlängerungen udn Visa-Runs machen ?

Und dann das "Risiko" - nur 100 - habe mir sagen lassen, unter 5 vorangegangene Visa´s "OA" besser mehr, stünden die Chancen sehr schlecht.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Klar ist das alles nicht verbindlich - der Link zu Thai-Visa sieht da schon deutlich vollständiger aus.
> 
> Warum hast Du das überhaupt vor ? Mit der Kohle die das kostet, kannste doch sooo viele Verlängerungen udn Visa-Runs machen ?
> 
> Und dann das "Risiko" - nur 100 - habe mir sagen lassen, unter 5 vorangegangene Visa´s "OA" besser mehr, stünden die Chancen sehr schlecht.


Ich muss nicht mehr jaehrlich die 800.000 nachweisen *und*  3 Monate ungenutzt herum liegen lassen!
Gegenrechnung:
Kosten rund 95.000 TB (einmalig und dann Ende)
Ueberweisung 20.000 tEuro aus Deutschland bei einem Kurs von 40 TB/Euro=800.000TB
Ueberweisung 20.000 tEuro aus Deutschland bei einem Kurs von 50 TB/Euro=1.000.000TB
Also mit etwas Glueck, hat ich das schon nach einem Jahr bezahlt gemacht.
Andere Frage was macht man mit 800.000 Bath. ??? 3 Monate Festgeld (?) 1,75 %  Zinsen und 40 % Steuern  ::  
Letztes Jahr habe ich es in Gold angelegt und habe echt gut verdient.
Dieses Jahr?? 
Kaufe schon mal das Milchpulver und die Windeln fuer die naechsten 12 Monate und zwei Rattenfallen. Dazu alle moeglichen Konserven und eine Mietsvorauszahlung fuer ein Halbes Jahr.
Was noch. 
Ja, die Aktien steigen wieder. Aber das war jetzt eigentlich nur ein joke.

Das faellt alles weg. nur noch alle 3 Monate (90 Tage) einen Rapport im Immi.  ::

----------


## odd

Angesichts der Tatsache dass,

a) es sich um einen Risikoantrag handelt
b) 100.000 bht ca. 50 Jahresvisas entspricht

stände das Residenz-Visa für mich nie zur Disposition.

----------


## Bagsida

> ........
> Andere Frage was macht man mit 800.000 Bath. ??? 3 Monate Festgeld (?) 1,75 %  Zinsen und 40 % Steuern  
> ........



Mach doch dieses Jahr was ganz neues, noch nie da gewesenes :

Eine Bierbar in Thailand - der Geheimtipp   ::  
Da verdienst Du Dich dumm und dämlich
(Wie macht man in Thailand ein kleines Vermögen ? In dem man ein großes mitbringt !)


Wenn Du natürlich jährlich die Kohle erst überweisen muss und keinen Puffer hast um gute Kurse zu nutzemn ist´s ungeschickt.

Ich werde wohl bei den Visa-Runs bleiben, wobei was anderes bei mir ja sowieso noch nicht geht.

----------


## Greenhorn

"odd" hat geschrieben: _stände das Residenz-Visa für mich nie zur Disposition._

Da viele so denken und vor allem viele es gar nicht machen koennen und noch weniger ueberhaupt schon 3 Jahre das Visa haben, ist die Chance ganz gut. Fuer Deutschland stehen 100 Residenz-Visa bei Arbeits-Visa, 100 bei Buiseness, 100 bei verheirateten, 100 bei Unterhalt von Kindern und ich glaube auch 100 bei Unterhalt von Eltern(?) zur verfuegung. Jaehrlich!!! Alles zusammen kann man sich da eine gute Chance ausrechnen. Ich insbesondere bei der Gruppe Kinder. Und da ist es in Thailand mal so, der Unterhalt fuer zwei Kinder ist mehr wert wie der Unterhalt fuer nur ein Kind
odd hat geschrieben:_Angesichts der Tatsache dass,
a) es sich um einen Risikoantrag handelt
b) 100.000 bht ca. 50 Jahresvisas entspricht_
Nur die Antragsgebuehr geht verloren! Also etwas ueber 7.000 Bath. Wobei man schon sehr ungeschickt sein muss, das Geld zu verlieren. Wenn ein wohlgesinnter lokaler Immi-Beamter in BKK Ende November anruft und fragt, wieviel Antraege liegen schon vor, kann man darauf aufbauend seinen Antrag abgeben oder nicht.  ::  
Wenn ich nur an den ganzen Aerger denke, die Geldanlage in Deutschland aufloesen, das Geld puenktlich nach Thailand reinbringen (ohne dass es "verschwindet"), .... ist mir das die "laecherlichen" 100.000 Peseten alle mal wert. Brauche also nicht noch mal den "Kursgewinn" hier anzufuehren.
Verstaendnisfrage: Du lebst doch jetzt in Deutschland? Lang- und mittelfristig kommt doch diese Art von Visa fuer dich sowieso nicht in Frage?
bagsida hat geschrieben:_Ich werde wohl bei den Visa-Runs bleiben, wobei was anderes bei mir ja sowieso noch nicht geht._
Das ist wohl wirklich das unwirtschaftlichste in Bezug auf Kosten und Aufwand.
Ach ja, danke auch fuer deinen Geheim-Tipp:
bagsida hat geschrieben:_Eine Bierbar in Thailand - der Geheimtipp_
hast du noch mehr davon?  ::  
Jetzt sag' blos nicht Englisch-Lehrer in Thailand  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bagsida

> ........
> bagsida hat geschrieben:_Ich werde wohl bei den Visa-Runs bleiben, wobei was anderes bei mir ja sowieso noch nicht geht._
> Das ist wohl wirklich das unwirtschaftlichste in Bezug auf Kosten und Aufwand.
> Ach ja, danke auch fuer deinen Geheim-Tipp:
> bagsida hat geschrieben:_Eine Bierbar in Thailand - der Geheimtipp_
> hast du noch mehr davon?  
> Jetzt sag' blos nicht Englisch-Lehrer in Thailand



Bin halt noch keine 50 ......, muss ohnehin min. 1x jährlich nach DE, bin nicht verheiratet, keine Kid´s und, und, und ....d.h. ich erfülle keine der Bedingungen und nach der Immi mein Konto zeigen ist mir noch nicht.....mit den Visaruns kommt man wenigstens mal raus, der Baht ist bei mir nicht nur 50 Satang wert und so können wir uns ja auch mal treffen   ::  

Jeder hat halt seine spezielle Situation und Einstellung dazu.

Was, den Geheimtipp "Englischlehrer" kanntest Du schon....ok......aber nicht weitersagen es werden noch Callcenter-Agents & Immobilienverkäufer gesucht....  aber halt - es ging ja um Geldanlage....wie wär´s mit einem Fond der aus Thai-Cambodian-Joint-Ventures besteht   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Bin halt noch keine 50 ......, muss ohnehin min. 1x jährlich nach DE, bin nicht verheiratet, keine Kid´s und, und, und ....


... und wer ist dieThaifrau auf den Bildern?  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Was, den Geheimtipp "Englischlehrer" kanntest Du schon....ok......aber nicht weitersagen es werden noch Callcenter-Agents & Immobilienverkäufer gesucht....  aber halt - es ging ja um Geldanlage....wie wär´s mit einem Fond der aus Thai-Cambodian-Joint-Ventures besteht


Trotz meiner sehr guten paedagogischen Ausbildung, war ich nie darauf angewiesen, den Lebensunterhalt meiner Familie in Thailand zu verdienen.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Trotz meiner sehr guten paedagogischen Ausbildung, war ich nie darauf angewiesen, den Lebensunterhalt meiner Familie in Thailand zu verdienen.


Nicht persönlich gemeint.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass Du dazu fähig wärest.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Trotz meiner sehr guten paedagogischen Ausbildung, war ich nie darauf angewiesen, den Lebensunterhalt meiner Familie in Thailand zu verdienen.
> 
> 
> Nicht persönlich gemeint.
> 
> Aber ich denke nicht, dass Du dazu fähig wärest.


Natuerlich, ... halte mich aber an die Gesetze, so wie ich es von Kenyanern in Deutschland erwarte.

----------


## konradadenauer

Ganau dies meinte ich damit.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ganau dies meinte ich damit.


  ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> Bin halt noch keine 50 ......, muss ohnehin min. 1x jährlich nach DE, bin nicht verheiratet, keine Kid´s und, und, und .... 
> 
> 
> ... und wer ist dieThaifrau auf den Bildern?



Frau heißt ja noch lange nicht verheiratet zu sein und Nachwuchs zu produzieren   ::  

Ich halte es so wie Du mit dem Einkommen hier :

Wer hier nichts macht, macht nichts falsch, d.h. wer sonst kein Einkommen oder Kapital hat um in SEA zu leben, sollte es beim Urlaub belassen.

----------


## pit

> Wer ein Non-O 3 Jahre lang hatte (Rentner-Visa) . kann unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine "lebenslange Verlaengerung" beantragen.
> Hierzu muss eine Steuererklaerung der letzten drei Jahre aus Deutschland und Thailand vorgelegt werden.
> 
> Vermutlich gibt es dafuer Vordrucke, in Englisch ? Wo bekommt man die, .....


Man braucht nur die aus Thailand. Die aus DE interessiert die Immi in diesem Falle überhaupt nicht.

Hier kann man die Formulare als PDF runterladen. Für die "personal income tax" ist das PND 91 anzuwenden. Ich brauche das u.a. übrigens auch für die erneute Jahresverlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung.

http://www.rd.go.th/publish/29041.0.html

Ausgefüllt werden die ublich durch den Arbeitgeber und sind dann später nur gültig mit der Originalquittung von der Finanzbehörde, dass die Steuerschuld ausgeglichen ist. Viel Spass beim selber ausfüllen!

 Gruß Pit
 :: 

PS: Gilt nicht nur für NI - O, sondern für alle NI - Visa. Es muß allerdings unterbrechungsfreie Verlängerungszeit für mindest 3 Jahre auf Basis des SELBEN Visums vorliegen!

----------


## pit

Jetzt hätte ich das wichtigste ja noch beinahe vergessen.

*Bei der Finanzbehörde muss die Thai Version des Formulares eingereicht werden!*

 ::

----------


## Bagsida

Prima Hinweis, bin immer wieder überrascht, was es doch von offizieller Seite alles an unterstützenden Downloads gibt - da soll noch mal einer sagen Thailand ist ausländerfeindlich   ::  

Hast Du eventuell auch davon eine Ahnung viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2952 ?

Bagsida

----------


## pit

> Hast Du eventuell auch davon eine Ahnung viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2952 ?
> 
> Bagsida


Alles weiß ich nun auch nicht, da muss ich leider passen. Aber mit etwas Zeit läßt sich bestimmt was rausfinden!

 ::

----------

